# nevermind



## Fu (Jul 9, 2008)

NEVERMIND


----------



## Zanzer (Jul 9, 2008)

Ooooo, Love the picture.

Nice name aswell FU.


----------



## Fu (Jul 10, 2008)

Lmao thanks. I was never meant to sound like an insult.


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

Nvm


----------

